# Polished Aluminum Audi R8 V10 Biturbo by MTM Featured in European Car



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Remember that polished aluminum Audi R8 spied on the MTM stand at Geneva Auto Show last spring? In case you don't, here's a quick rundown. The Ingolstadt-based Audi tuner performed perhaps the ultimate Audi engine transplant by dropping the biturbo V10 FSI of the RS 6 into an R8 chassis. The modifications certainly didn't stop there, with aero upgrades, a full custom interior and polished aluminum body... no that's not a wrap.

European Car contributor Ian Kuah visited MTM headquarters and had a chance to test this insane beast. Read it and check out a full collection of original photography after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

